# So tell me about furry cons.



## Bir (May 17, 2010)

I've only ever been to one kind of convention, and that was an anime convention.

What kinds of things are at furry conventions? What's in the dealers room, if there is one? What kind of panels and activities are there?

: 3


Please don't kill me. xD


----------



## Jelly (May 17, 2010)

YOURE DEAD

Uh.
Well, I've never been to an anime con. However, AC has panels on building fursuits, making webcomics, 2 the ranting jerkoff is there (and I usually skip out to watch the fireworks), Uncle Kage does stand-up...so, basically there's a lot of neat panels (puppet shows, too). I usually end up missing the bulk of them to hang out with my friends. There are guests of honor that are really cool to see, last year they had a guy who was working at Disney Animation who was a former storyboard/layout guy back in the golden era. He showed some artwork from his personal collection based on a few concepts that never got off the ground at Disney. He did Q&A neato completo
There's usually a lot of room parties, and there's a dance every night.

The Dealer's Room is cut up into straight sales of pre-made work (art, prosthetics, sculpture, jewelry, masks, stuffed animals, etc.), and commissionable artists who complete commissions in front of you. So, I generally recommend you breathe on them and make it very awkward for them to sit there.

Also, there's an auction area that's cut up into erotic and non-erotic work.
I won some cool stuff.

So, yeah.
That's pretty much the stuff at a con.


----------



## Beastcub (May 17, 2010)

for me just 3 days for fursuiting with a bunch of other fursuiters is entertaining enough in of itself. i browsed the dealers room and artists booths a few times, poked my head in at the dance, had dinner with friends, but for the most part i go to furcons for the fursuiting and spend most of my time doing just that.

i have found that furries in person (at least at FC) or a lively, fun and a woderfull group and the pervyness is kept well behind closed doors because i did not stumble upon anything adults only which prooved to me that you have to be looking for it to find it.


----------



## Bir (May 17, 2010)

They're sounding like fun X3

I find it hard to buy anything from Anime conventions, mostly because I'm not that into anime. I'm mostly into the costumes XP

I figured a furry convention would have a lot more stuff that I was actually interested in haha!

So where most of the panels at an anime convention are about the different animes, the different panels at furry conventions are about fursuiting and comedy and the like?

It's nice to know there's some stand up and dances every night. I /almost/ went to the rave at ACen, but it freaked me out that I might get humped or something. xD But I guess I just have to accept it, huh? XP


----------



## Bir (May 17, 2010)

So what's the general atmosphere?

Is like, everyone masquerading around in their stuff waiting for pictures to be taken, or is it mostly socializing? How open are people to new fursuiters? If I were looking for smoeone to talk to, and knew absolutely nobody, would it be hard for me? XDDD

Jeez. I guess I just need a lesson in being a not-hermit.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 18, 2010)

Bir said:


> So what's the general atmosphere?
> 
> Is like, everyone masquerading around in their stuff waiting for pictures to be taken, or is it mostly socializing? How open are people to new fursuiters? If I were looking for smoeone to talk to, and knew absolutely nobody, would it be hard for me? XDDD
> 
> Jeez. I guess I just need a lesson in being a not-hermit.



It depends upon the individual and what they come for. You get a little bit of everything.

Some people pay attention to the costumes and some people don't. Not everyone goes to the conventions to see the costumes or to be in a costume.

There are some furs who practically spend all their time at panels or at the artists ally/dealers den. Some furs will spend all their time in the zoo. Some of them walk around attend different functions and mingle with the crowd.

As for the whole costuming thing itself some people are open to new suiters and some are not. My first time suiting at a furry convention was running around and having fun. Plenty of people responded wonderfully and then some assholes only wanted to see costumes made by "X" person.

Really how well you are accepted usually comes down to A: not wearing a horror, and B: actually being approachable. That said it's not that hard to find people to mingle/talk to. You just have to have basic social skills.


----------



## Bir (May 18, 2010)

That's good news to me. Haha!

I've come up with a design for my fursuit, and it will be the first one I make ever. xD I'm a little worried about making the head, but I'm sure it'll come out alright. Hopefully by the time I have enough money to buy the materials, I'll own a sewing machine. XP

I guess it's on to the tutorials and suit help threads! XD Thanks everyone. : 3

I would love more views on the conventions, though. Anything to help me prepare, I guess. -Is a nervous worry wart-


----------



## Aden (May 18, 2010)

If I had to offer up one thing about a con, I would say to not go unless you're going with a friend or you're planning on meeting people. Wandering around a con alone for any extended period of time is not fun.


----------



## Bir (May 18, 2010)

I should be travelling with my luff. : 3

Which will be fun. XD Our first time at a con, and my first ever two fursuits I'll be making. Sqweee.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 18, 2010)

Indeed it sounds like a generally good time. Seemingly random question, when do the main 'festivities' usually end, is there a set time or is it constantly going...


----------



## Piru (May 18, 2010)

Speaking from experience, cons tend to be pretty random and fun overall.  But like Aden said, it'd be a good idea to see if people you already know from the intarwebs are going too.  Otherwise, just be ready to meet a ton of people. ^^


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 18, 2010)

Aden said:


> If I had to offer up one thing about a con, I would say to not go unless you're going with a friend or you're planning on meeting people. Wandering around a con alone for any extended period of time is not fun.



I've gone alone for the last three years, but just meet up with people I've meet before. But everyone else it totally up for hanging out, too. If my friends weren't at a meal, I asked to sit with a random table and got some awesome conversations out of it.

Most of the time you have some panel/event to be attending, so it's only eating and the small time between them when you might be waiting about. I saw mention of Uncle Kage. If he's there, follow him around, he's mental. :3


----------



## RoseHexwit (May 18, 2010)

If I went to one, I'd probably spend most of it in suit. :3


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (May 18, 2010)

I will be going to my first furry con next month.


----------



## Bir (May 18, 2010)

Well hopefully I'll find a few people here on FA that will hang out with me while I'm there. 

I'm just really excited to be going and hanging out with a bunch of people who are /all/ interested in things that I like. And, the dancing. I'm excited to dance in a suit. XD I don't know when I'll be going. I have a pretty huge tail to finish within a month or two, so that should give me enough money to create some sort of suit and have money to go to midwest or something. XP Or maybe I'll just save a ton of money and go next year. I dunno. There's one in November or something.


----------



## Taralack (May 19, 2010)

I might be going to my first con at the end of this year, MiDFur. But since I'm planning to open an artist booth I'm guessing most of my time is gonna be spent there. >.>


----------



## Bir (May 19, 2010)

Aw that's cool. : 3 Someday maybe I'll showcase my tails at a booth. x3


----------



## moiracoon (May 19, 2010)

Bir said:


> I /almost/ went to the rave at ACen, but it freaked me out that I might get humped or something. xD But I guess I just have to accept it, huh? XP



*laughs* Nooo...you don't have to accept it. If someone is getting to touchy-feely, you need to tell him/her to cut it out. The best way to stop the non-consentual stuff is to make it clear that it IS non-consentual...as loudly as you need to.

You never mentioned WHICH upcoming con you were attending. AC? FA:U? Nakamacon? Something else? =)


----------



## Hellivina_Khaos (May 19, 2010)

I've only ever been to one furry convention, Furry Fiesta, 2 years running...and well, that's because it's the only convention here in Texas.  Given I'm in the military, it's hard for me to get outta state for such things, but I hope to go to at least one other this year.  I've attended everything from anime, to sci-fi, to literary conventions though, and I have to say, out of all of them, Furry Fiesta had the most friendly atmosphere as far as the participants went. I attended a panel or two, but spent most of my time just flitting about and socializing both in and out of suit. ^.^


----------



## Bir (May 19, 2010)

moiracoon said:


> *laughs* Nooo...you don't have to accept it. If someone is getting to touchy-feely, you need to tell him/her to cut it out. The best way to stop the non-consentual stuff is to make it clear that it IS non-consentual...as loudly as you need to.
> 
> You never mentioned WHICH upcoming con you were attending. AC? FA:U? Nakamacon? Something else? =)



Probably Midwest Furfest. I wouldn't mind travelling, though. I just want to make sure it's worth it, and Midwest is like, super close to me. XD If it's not worth it though, I'll travel.


----------



## Bir (May 19, 2010)

Hellivina_Khaos said:


> I've only ever been to one furry convention, Furry Fiesta, 2 years running...and well, that's because it's the only convention here in Texas.  Given I'm in the military, it's hard for me to get outta state for such things, but I hope to go to at least one other this year.  I've attended everything from anime, to sci-fi, to literary conventions though, and I have to say, out of all of them, Furry Fiesta had the most friendly atmosphere as far as the participants went. I attended a panel or two, but spent most of my time just flitting about and socializing both in and out of suit. ^.^




I'm gonna have so much fun going around in a costume. x3

I'll probably be like, way more enthusiastic when dressed up.


----------



## moiracoon (May 20, 2010)

Bir said:


> Probably Midwest Furfest. I wouldn't mind travelling, though. I just want to make sure it's worth it, and Midwest is like, super close to me. XD If it's not worth it though, I'll travel.



It's definitely worth it!  I've been on registration staff for MFF for the last several years, so it holds a special place in my heart. :smile:


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (May 21, 2010)

I met Uncle Kage.


----------

